# Historical forex data in Excel



## SmithyB (3 September 2015)

Hello

Does anyone know where I can get end of day historical data and download it into excel for currency pairs (eg AUS/USD, EUR/USD) and the US dollar index (DXY) I tried to find it in yahoo finance but no luck.

Any help would be much appreciated I am really stuck until I have this info.

Kind Regards


----------



## Pager (3 September 2015)

Easy, if you dont have an FX account already, open a demo account with one of the firms that use Metatrader 4, in that you just go to Tools > history center and download in Excel in whatever you want, hourly, daily, weekly monthly etc, i use Pepperstone and there daily data goes back to 1997, demo accounts last for about a month, you just have to register your interest but no obligation.


----------



## SmithyB (6 September 2015)

Thanks for that.

But I still need the US dollar index "DXY" historical data.

Does anyone know where I can get the data for that I preferably would like (Open, Close, High, Low) data for that.

If anyone can point me in the right direction it will be much appreciated.


----------

